
Teens are breaking up with Facebook faster then we thought - irrational
https://mashable.com/2018/05/31/teens-dont-use-facebook-study/#SwkZEv6oAmq8
======
irrational
This aligns extremely well with what I have seen with my teenagers and their
friends.

Recently I was at an event where a teenager was giving a speech in which he
mentioned Snapchat or Instagram and said, as an aside, "That's like Facebook
for you old people".

------
taylodl
FB is the platform for old friends to reconnect and for extended families to
stay in touch - neither of which are that important to a teen. The more
interesting trend is teens watching YT in lieu of TV - my teen's viewing
habits are almost exclusively centered around YT. It'll be interesting to see
what the long-term ramifications of that are.

~~~
irrational
If true, that would imply that teens will migrate back to Facebook as they get
older, but right now I hear them mocking anyone that uses Facebook so much I
wonder if they will not use it simply to save face.

I've noticed the same thing regarding TV. Recently we were at a hotel where
some of my younger kids were watching TV for basically the first time. They
were extremely confused by commercial breaks.

------
mehly
Instagram is still there. Facebook has been declining for a while, all the
privacy stuff is just making everyone more aware.

